# switchback souvenirs



## Privyprowlerz (Apr 13, 2016)

*these are china souvenirs that were sold in Mauch Chunk ( Jim Thorpe today ) around the turn of the century. most of the transfers are of the switchback railroad, but some are of local landmarks. most are marked on the bottom " made in Germany ". been picking them up over the last 10 years. hard to find them with the gold colored gilding still intact. 

Jim *


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey those are pretty cool.


----------

